# Puppy 13 wks.



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Does she look like a an average size puppy. She has tripled in size since i brought her home but vet Said she was going to be very small. At 10 wks she was only 11lbs and is at least 25 to 30 now and around 16 to 16.5 inches tall at 13 wks.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Update with Picture


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I think my old female dog was 11 lbs at 8 weeks, she grew up to be about 70-75 lbs. Yours might be about 55-65 lbs which is fine for a female. I wouldn't worry too much about weight, if shes healthy shes healthy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

And she looks good!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Very pretty baby!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't worry about her size as long as she's healthy. Mine was smaller when younger and now at seven months is right where she should be. She'll never by a huge GSD, but she fits the standard. Health and temperament are much more important than size.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks all


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

And she's adorable! What's her name?


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Nikki


----------



## EmilieMaria (Feb 22, 2017)

She is so cute! Nothing wrong with a small gsd  Love her coloring


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

updated picts


----------



## semcat66 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nikki is adorable. I think she's probably within a week or so of our new pup - he was born around 12/17/16. Last Wednesday he weighed 35 lbs - he has HUGE paws and ears, so I think he will be a pretty good-sized adult (vet says around 100lbs!!). I had a female GSH as a kid that I think only weighed in around 65-70lbs - she just had a more medium sized frame. I've seen other GSH that are 55-60 lbs and as other posters have mentioned, as long as they are healthy, I don't think there's anything to be concerned about.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

One of mine was a tiny 9lbs when I got her at 8 weeks. She matured to about 62lbs. Your puppy might just be a smaller girl. She's cute!


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

*Nikki update*

getting big over #40 and just over 4 months old now


----------



## TheFuzz11 (Apr 23, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

thanks


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Niki is very pretty. Love her harness. Charlie our shepherd is 23 in at the withers and weighs about 65lbs. So on the smaller side as well.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Niki is very pretty. Love her harness. Charlie our shepherd is 23 in at the withers and weighs about 65lbs. So on the smaller side as well.


Thanks is #40's small for 4 months. Thought it was average


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

ghinchcl said:


> Thanks is #40's small for 4 months. Thought it was average


My apologies I read the age wrong. She is average and very cute. Again sorry.


----------



## Love4gsds (Apr 24, 2017)

So cute! I notice the new harness like collar she is wearing. Does this discourage pulling? How is it working for her. ? I've noticed a few folks using them around my area but was not familiar with them.


----------



## Love4gsds (Apr 24, 2017)

Pretty puppy!


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

*Harness*



Love4gsds said:


> So cute! I notice the new harness like collar she is wearing. Does this discourage pulling? How is it working for her. ? I've noticed a few folks using them around my area but was not familiar with them.


Unfortunately she broke this harness (yesterday), was not very strong (I guess). Not sure how it broke was not home but she was pulling a lot on this. I had a new collar lying around the house, not a big fan of collars, but noticed that she does not pull at all on the collar. Going to see how this works out :smile2:


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

*Thank You*



Love4gsds said:


> Pretty puppy!


 thanks


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Almost 50 lbs at 5 months now. Great dog family loves her so much!!


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

Like the collar, she does not pull like she did on the harness. Easier for me to train


----------



## Dori (Apr 30, 2017)

ghinchcl said:


> Like the collar, she does not pull like she did on the harness. Easier for me to train


I've read on here where multiple people say the harnesses actually encourage the pulling because obviously they can lean their bodies into it. I think it was a good move going back to the collar. My little baby (9 weeks) is doing good with her collar and leash, except when she wants to be free then she starts pulling so hard it makes her do a flip! :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

*Update*

Nikki is doing great. She is approximately 58 lbs and almost 6 months now. So great with my girls. Sitting here with the youngest getting ready for gymnastics competition..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great picture of your Nikki and daughter. Love seeing GSDs with kids.


----------



## ghinchcl (Mar 2, 2017)

*Thank You*



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Great picture of your Nikki and daughter. Love seeing GSDs with kids.


Thank You


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

She's looking great!!

Hope the gymnastics went well


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Love4gsds said:


> So cute! I notice the new harness like collar she is wearing. Does this discourage pulling? How is it working for her. ? I've noticed a few folks using them around my area but was not familiar with them.


I doubt they discourage pulling like even a regular collar much less a martingale as it distributes the force vastly more equitably. 

However I personally prefer them for two reasons A) it gets a pup ready for a harness to carry its own equipment or water what have you
B) the distribution of force mentioned above. If I have to grab my pup (especially an issue in the car)or she falls etc etc she's not going to get choked.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Gorgeous girl! She's so cute with your daughter!

I'm sure you're not worried about her size now as she's grown big time, but I'm personally a huge fan of dogs well within the standard. They're generally a little more healthy in the joints, athletic, have a little more endurance and manageable (both in the home and in emergencies if they needed to be picked up and carried). 

So it looks like in my opinion you've got yourself a beautiful & perfectly proportioned dog!!


----------

